# Uber riders are too CHEAP to tip



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

I keep my ride super clean,my star rating is4.92,when the rider wants to talk i build rapport.I get some tips but for the most not as much as i should. The rider base was conditioned NOT to tip that is why they dont now.Just sayin'


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crbrocks said:


> I keep my ride super clean,my star rating is4.92,when the rider wants to talk i build rapport.I get some tips but for the most not as much as i should. The rider base was conditioned NOT to tip that is why they dont now.Just sayin'


Yup


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

It isn't that all the passengers are too cheap, some just see tipping their Uber driver as a major faux pas. Many see it as against the rules of proper behavior. Similar to tipping their stewardess or their urologist. Just isn't done.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It isn't that all the passengers are too cheap, some just see tipping their Uber driver as a major faux pas. Many see it as against the rules of proper behavior. Similar to tipping their stewardess or their urologist. Just isn't done.


The stewardess and Urologist are PAID PROPERLY !

Uber drivers arent !


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Shame on the business man who talks his high rolling rap in the back seat go back to rent a cars and cabs.Suprising that many of those guys wont even leave a stinkin dollar


----------

